# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Instalimi I Adobe Flash Player.

## benseven11

Shkohet te kjo faqe:
http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
Vazhdohet me figurat 1-9
Procedura e shkarkimit dhe instalimit eshte njelloj ne Explorer/firefoks/krom/opera etj.Cdo browser duhet te kete te instaluar Adobe flash player.
Nqs ke eksplorer dhe firefoks,hapet eksplorer,shkohet ne adresen http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
per shkarkim dhe instalim.Pastaj hap firefoksin dhe ne te njejten adrese
http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
dhe shkarkon/instalon flash player.

----------


## benseven11

vazhdon figurat 4,5,6..

----------


## benseven11

Figurat 7,8,9(e fundit).......
Figura 8 aplikohet kur instalon flash player ne firefox.
Nqs flash player e instalon ne Eksplorer te figura 8 klik ne taskbar me te djathte
mbi ikonen e Internet ekxplorer(e )dhe  zgjedh "close window".
Nqs e instalon ne chrome,klik i djathte ne ikonen e chrome dhe exit
Nqs e instalon ne Opera brauzer,klik i djathte ne ikonen e Opera dhe exit.
Kjo behet pasi instalimi i flash player perpara se te filloje kerkon qe brauzeri te jete i mbyllur.

----------

